# the big algae occurrence/hardiness poll



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

The question that goes with this poll is twofold. Which algae occurs most often in your planted aquarium(s) *AND* proves itself to be extremely hardy? You can select multiple options.

I based the poll options on the references below which provide a good description off all included algae types.

Reference#1
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
Reference#2
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

The poll options are sorted from the highest to lowest amount of hits on google. Since there are only 10 options possible, I left out some of the lesser known algaes and bundled other types that are very similar in appearance.

Lastly i hope that this massive list of algae types won't deter any new hobbyist to step into the hobby.


----------

